# Weird weird OPK results - any advice???



## lily1980 (Feb 2, 2012)

I have just had the weirdest OPK results - as in I have detected an LH surge twice in a month!?!?!?!

Very briefly, this is our last month of ttc naturally as I am going to be getting an op soon to get my fibroid removed.  Normally my cycle is 27/28 days in lenght but my last one was shorter at only 24 days and was wore than normal.  I wasn't 100% sure when I would ovulate this month so I started testing and I detected my LH surge - normally I would stop testing at that point but for some weird reason I kept on testing.  

So I got AF on Monday 26th March.  Then using Clearblue Digital I got the big smiley face on Thursday 5th April so there was plenty BMS at that point.  Now this morning (Mon 9th April) I used a First Response test and got a very strong red line indicating another LH surge.  

Given my typical cycle, I would have expected the LH surge today as I do typically get it at Day 14 (approx) and I've got sorer boobs today which I normally get too.  I'm definitely rushing back to bed the second DH alarm goes off!!!

Has anyone else had two peaks in a month?  Or (and I think this is wishful thinking on my part) is there any chance I could be pregnant and the OPK is picking up a surge of another hormone  I know this is probably wrong as if by a miracle I conceived on 5th April then today would only be 5 days after so probably too soon.

Any advice much appreciated as I'm thinking this out too much

xxxx


----------



## Missy123 (Sep 12, 2009)

Lily why are our bodies so complicated?    Nothing is easy not even OPK. 
I think you can ovulate twice if there was 2 follicles    and i once had a positive test 5 days on a row!   
Hope it's your 2nd comment but I would go back to bed too just in case.    Good luck.


----------



## lily1980 (Feb 2, 2012)

Thank you Missy...hoping and praying that if i have ovulated twice then there is a chance for us this month. Now just keeping fingers crossed that AF doesnt arrive...oh and keep eating plenty of Brazil nuts!!!!xxxx


----------



## Holly7 (Jul 29, 2011)

Hi Lily

Yes i think i read that it is possible to ovulate twice though i don't know how common. What i know for sure (because its been happening to me repeatedly) is that if a first dominant follicle was not successful (for whatever reason) at ovulation then another is selected and the body will continue to try (usually a few times) to ovulate. I use Ovacue which makes it possible to track these things. This may have been whats happening. 

I also know that if the hormones are a bit out of balance e.g. estrogen dominance then OPKs cant be relied upon as high estrogen can give a false positive reading. I shouldn't expect this to be the case with you though. I certainly cant rely on them as i get false positives all over the place but thats just coz i'm old i expect. 

Ovacue is a fabulous digital OPK which i would recommend to anybody who has had trouble to conceive over many months. It could just be down to missing the egg. My cycles used to be 28 days too but i'm well into postmenopausal and they are far more variable so for this its good. If you get some more shorter cycle months it may be worth investing. Otherwise just BD every other day from day 9 thru 20 haha.

All the best


----------

